# Ever had this on a pregnancy test - wtf



## tjhstobbart

Lines but like dye run. Would you believe or not ?


----------



## Excalibur

It does look like a BFP but I would test again to be sure :D Good luck :dust:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'd test again with a different test.


----------



## mumof1+1

Some of my IC’s did that but it dried clear apart from the lines of course! Still looks like :bfp: to me. Congratulations xxx


----------



## justonemore31

I see lines. Retest w a diff vrand


----------



## soloso

I have a feeling its gona be bfp :) re test though to avoid confusion, good luck!!!


----------

